# Multiple Betta Tank



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry if I'm repeating the thread, but I could not find older info. 
I was wondering if there is a store that sells multiple betta aquariums. Not the small plastic ones but rather larger, longer, not too high (30-40 gals maybe?) with dividers that can have nice water flow and heat going through. I've seen other peoples projects that they've made themselves but I'm not very handy and I don't know anybody who can help me with that.
Since betta fish are more popular now, you would think they start to make something reasonable for them as well. Any ideas or info? I live in canada and I've read somewhere they may sell them in states. Is that true? If so, where?Thanx in advance for all responses


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Two sites that immediately came to mind were Glasscages.com and Aquariummasters.com, they both offer a selection of custom betta tanks...and if they don't have what your looking for, they can manufacture one to your specs. Hope that helps.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Its really not that hard to make your own dividers. As long as you can glue you can make them :-D. It would be MUCH cheaper than getting a custom tank.

I'm not sure about the sizes you are talking about but a 20 gallon long divided about 4 or 5 times would be really nice.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I would first buy the tank you want, be it 20, 30, or 40 gallons, and then make your own dividers. There's a great thread over at Betta Habitats/Accessories, etc. Here's the link. 

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ories/dividing-tutorial-step-step-pics-40025/

Read it well, it's really good, and very cheap. I've made my own plastic mesh dividers for $3 tops.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanx everybody for a quick reply. xxabc that's a very useful link. It's a fantastic idea and maybe i'll give it a try.


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

some pet shops here in ca have them but their really small and usually dont fit more then a gallon per divider what i wanna know is where to buy those petstore multiple tank things my clubleader has one but he bought it from a petstore that went outa buisness


----------

